

Best free (and almost free) resources for tech startups - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/11/19/best-free-and-almost-free-resources-for-tech-startups/

======
smashing
The best free resources are your friends and contacts. Your personal network
is the reach of your world. Everything beyond that requires direct knowledge
or money.

~~~
gdltec
Friends and people in general are always a good and necessary resource,
however you still need the tools (software, platforms, services) to make your
startup work. I am referring to resources such as Gmail, mailchimp, unbounce,
rubyonrails, etc.. which are free for the most part and are also necessary
when you are building something.

